# BenQ projector's lamp and screen goes off



## Benaro (Jun 26, 2014)

When I power on my BenQ MS517f projector, it comes up fine with the logo. I'm able to navigate through the menu.However, when I connect it to any input signal (computer, DVD player etc) the projector's lamp and screen goes off with the power light on (green). I do not know where the problem is coming from, I need help.


----------

